
Google's information gathering techniques - gaika
http://entertainment.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=629659&cid=24399331
======
paul
Very misleading. Click tracking is a very useful quality signal for search
engines. Also, to my knowledge, Google doesn't sell any data -- they're very
paranoid about that kind of thing (if you don't believe me, try buying data
from them)

The rest of it is about efficiency, not sneakiness. Putting redirects on the
links is not only annoying, but it slows things down by forcing your browser
to do additional redirects. (and little slowdowns make a big difference) The
same thing goes for compressing the JS, etc.

------
mrkurt
Well that's awfully shrill.

Attaching event handlers when the page is ready is by far the cleanest way to
do javascript. Plus, it's the most downlevel browser friendly.

Google's javascript is compressed for size, not obfuscated. It ends up looking
the same, but the intent is different.

That dude should just browse with no javascript enabled.

